# Client-Server-Kommunikation



## Evileye (15. Jan 2010)

Hi,
ich soll einen kleinen Client/Server schreiben, wobei zwischen Client und Server einfach nur eine Verbindung aufgebaut werden soll. Der Server soll dann den Port des Clients in eine Datei schreiben (es soll der DataOutputStream verwendet werden).
Ich habe hierbei jetzt 2 Probleme bzw. Fragen.

Zum einen wird der Server (wahrscheinlich) nicht richtig beendet. Beim ersten Versuch funktioniert es, doch wenn ich den Server dann ein 2. mal starte bekomme ich folgende Exception:


```
java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketBind(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at vorklausur.aufg3.Server.main(Server.java:11)
```

Was ja im Prinzip nur heißt das bereits eine offene Verbindung auf dem Port existiert und der Server eben nicht richtig beendet wurde oder!?
Ich habe schonmal ein bisschen im Internet gesucht und herausgefunden das man das umgehen kann indem man für den Server einen extra Thread aufmacht und diesen nach einer bestimmten Zeit einfach schließt.

Gibt es dafür evtl noch eine andere Lösung? Oder liegt der Fehler vllt doch im Quellcode?

Das zweite Problem das ich habe ist das speichern des Ports. Der Inhalt der Datei sieht meistens in etwa so aus: "  ¡". Ich hab auch mal eine Kontrollausgabe des Ports gemacht wobei da meistens ein Port 1000+ rauskommt (z.B. 1185) statt 8080.

Kann mir evtl jemand erklären woran das zum einen liegt das bei der Ausgabe auf der Konsole ein anderer Port rauskommt und warum in der Datei nur irgendwelche Zeichen landen!?

Hier mal noch der Quellcode des Servers:


```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

public class Server {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Socket client = null;
				
		try {
			ServerSocket server = new ServerSocket(8080);
				
			while(true) {
				client = server.accept();
				int port = client.getPort();
		
				DataOutputStream dos = new DataOutputStream(
						new FileOutputStream("Ports.txt"));
				dos.writeInt(port);
				dos.close();
			}
		} catch(IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} finally {
			try { if(client!=null) client.close(); } catch(IOException e) {}
		}
	}
}
```

Und der Client:


```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

public class Client {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Socket so = null;
		
		try {
			so = new Socket("127.0.0.1",8080);
			int port = so.getPort();	

		} catch(IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} finally {
			try { if(so!=null) so.close(); } catch(IOException e) {}
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (15. Jan 2010)

Evileye hat gesagt.:


> Was ja im Prinzip nur heißt das bereits eine offene Verbindung auf dem Port existiert und der Server eben nicht richtig beendet wurde oder!?


ja - der Port ist schon belegt



> Ich habe schonmal ein bisschen im Internet gesucht und herausgefunden das man das umgehen kann indem man für den Server einen extra Thread aufmacht und diesen nach einer bestimmten Zeit einfach schließt.


so ein Quark ... vergiss die Seite



> Gibt es dafür evtl noch eine andere Lösung? Oder liegt der Fehler vllt doch im Quellcode?


wie wäre es wenn Du Deinen Server einfach mal beendest bevor Du Ihn erneut startest

```
while(true) {
```

solltest Du den Server wirklich beenden, dann ist entweder Dein Java kaputt oder Dein Betriebssystem ... beides räumt nach dir eigentlich immer auf



> Das zweite Problem das ich habe ist das speichern des Ports. Der Inhalt der Datei sieht meistens in etwa so aus: "  ¡". Ich hab auch mal eine Kontrollausgabe des Ports gemacht wobei da meistens ein Port 1000+ rauskommt (z.B. 1185) statt 8080.
> 
> Kann mir evtl jemand erklären woran das zum einen liegt das bei der Ausgabe auf der Konsole ein anderer Port rauskommt und warum in der Datei nur irgendwelche Zeichen landen!?


ja - Du musst lernen Binär-zahlen zu lesen ... oder Du konvertierst die vorher in entsprechende Zeichen die unser kleines menschliches Gehirn besser verarbeiten kann


```
dos.writeln(port.toString());
```

hand, mogel


----------



## Evileye (15. Jan 2010)

Vielen dank für deine Antwort, ich hab das jetzt so gelöst das ich beim Prüfen ob der Client noch sendet eine boolean Variable auf false setze die dann auch die Schleife beendet.

Und zu dem anderen...ich hätte mir ja nur die Funktionsbeschreibung nochmal genauer durchlesen müssen. Beides "Fehler" auf die ich auch selbst hätte kommen können, ich schiebs einfach mal auf den Prüfungsstreß obwohl die noch nicht angefangen haben. 

Aber eine kleine Frage hab ich noch, wieso wird nicht der Port 8080 in die Datei geschrieben?
Liegt das daran das Client und Server auf dem selben Rechner laufen?


----------



## vsk (18. Jan 2010)

Evileye hat gesagt.:


> Aber eine kleine Frage hab ich noch, wieso wird nicht der Port 8080 in die Datei geschrieben?



Dein Server ist fuer Clients auf Port 8080 zu erreichen.

Du fragst hier

```
int port = client.getPort()
```
den Port des Clients ab.


----------



## Kr0e (18. Jan 2010)

Hi Evileye,

nur so aus Neugier... Hast du zufälligerweise Linux ?

Hatte das selbe Problem mal unter Linux... Windows schließt ansich alles ordentlich, bzw die VM...
Ist ein häufiges Problem unter manchen Linux Dist. in Verbindung mit Java.

Gruß,
Chris

PS: Vlt. hilft sowas wie ServerSocket.setReuseAddress(true) ...


----------



## Evileye (19. Jan 2010)

Danke auch für eure Antworten, war ehr ein Verständnisproblem das ich da hatte. 



Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> nur so aus Neugier... Hast du zufälligerweise Linux ?



Ich benutze zur Zeit Windows.


----------



## tuxedo (19. Jan 2010)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Hi Evileye,
> 
> nur so aus Neugier... Hast du zufälligerweise Linux ?
> 
> ...



Das ist kein "Linuxproblem". Auch Linux schließ0t alles ordentlich und gibt's wieder frei. Nur eben mit anderen Einstellungen wie Windows.

Wenn du unter Linux nen Socket sauber schließt, ist der i.d.R. auch gleich wieder frei. Schießt du den Socketserver ab oder schließt irgendwo irgendwas nicht sauber, so bleibt der Socket je nach OS-Einstellung 2-5min hängen bevor er vom OS geschlossen wird.

Man kann aber in Java eine SocketOption für die Wiederbenutzung einschalten (Socket Options in Java). Dann gibts keine großen Probleme. 

- Alex


----------



## Kr0e (19. Jan 2010)

Hmm, nunja ansich ist das dann schon ein Linuxproblem oder nicht ?! 
Denn das Problem tritt unter Windows ansich nicht auf.
Woran das genau liegt ist ja egal.. Fakt ist, dass Linux in dem Punkt Probleme macht.


Gruß Chris

PS: Wieso hab ich das Gefühl, dass du Linux benutzt Tuxedo ? 
Ich wollte Linux nicht schlecht macht...


----------



## tuxedo (19. Jan 2010)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Fakt ist, dass Linux in dem Punkt Probleme macht.



Naja, ich seh das so: Linux wird überwiegend für Serversysteme eingesetzt. Und da laufen i.d.R. jede Menge Anwendungen die Sockets auf und zu machen. 

Wenn du nun mit Java und Sockets, die du wiederverwenden willst, in Kombination mit Linux ein Problem hast: Woran liegt das dann? An Linux? Find ich unwahrscheinlich. Denn so viele andere scheinen damit keine Probleme zu haben. An Windows? Vermutlich nur dann, wenn man dies als Referenz-System heranzieht ;-)

Alles in allem kann man wohl sagen dass es am Programm liegt. "Falsch" macht Linux im verleich zu Windows nix. Nur eben anders. Das "wieso" hab ich noch nicht rausbekommen *nochmal googeln geh*

- Alex


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jan 2010)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, nunja ansich ist das dann schon ein Linuxproblem oder nicht ?!


nein ist es nicht ... es ist auch kein Unix Problem, kein Windows Problem ... hat nix mit Apple am Hut ... wenn das Betriebssystem nach Dir aufräumen muss, dann darf es das machen wann es das will ... wenn Du die Resource (in dem Fall Socket-Port) sofort wieder benutzen willst, dann musst Du es selber Aufräumen ... also nicht einfach Programm abschießen

hand, mogel


----------



## tuxedo (19. Jan 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann läuft man in die gleiche Situation wenn man das Programm sauber beendet und sofort wieder startet. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe setzt Linux den Socket in den "wait_state" und lässt ihn da, obwohl er nicht mehr gebunden ist, für 2min. 

Bei Windows hängt er AFAIK nur dann im wait_state wenn man nicht aufräumt. 

wait_state hat aber an sich nix mit aufgeräumt oder unaufgeräumt zu tun. Linux und Windows verhalten sich da einfach anders. Wieso konnte ich noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen.

- Alex


----------



## Kr0e (19. Jan 2010)

Ganz genau Tuxedo  Genau dieses Verhalten konnte ich ebenfalls bemerken!
Und Mogel, dass ist dann doch ein Linux/Unix Problem ...


----------



## tuxedo (19. Jan 2010)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Und Mogel, dass ist dann doch ein Linux/Unix Problem ...



Nein, ist es nicht. Deiner Anwendung hast du nur nicht erlaubt Sockets zu recyceln. Das ist alles.
Bin mir sicher Linux hat seinen Grund für das 2min wait_state... auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht gefunden habe.

- Alex


----------



## FArt (20. Jan 2010)

Ja, das Problem hatte ich auch schon ...*G*

RFC793 sagt nichts darüber aus, wie lange ein Status gehalten werden soll bzw. muss. Je konservativer ein BS sich verhält, desto länger gilt der Status TIME-WAIT... das ist somit unabhängig von Windows oder Linux.


----------

